# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  Sketchup Dungeon

## Green-Pilgrim

Using a map that I found from Dyson's Dodecahedron, I wanted to see what I could do with Google Setchup to make a 2-D Map into a 3-D Model.

So first I started with his original 2D map.



And I saw that he had a number of stairs set into the halls so I calculated that each set of stair was only 5' tall. That meant that (if the ceilings were 10' or so) that I would need to pull the whole map up to 20 feet and then 'push' down each chamber and hall to give it the dimension of depth.



Once I cut in the stairs and added in recessed doors it really started to take shape.



I added some textures to give the depth some contrast (because it's sometimes hard to tell with all the white walls) and decided that for this incarnation the walls were made out of cut stone and the floor was tiled with paving stones.



I left much of the original image on the surface so you could see Dyson's cross-hatching and get a sense of how the 2-D map became the 3-D model. 

Comments?

-GP

----------


## Green-Pilgrim

oh yeah - you can also do walk-thru videos with Sketchup.

----------


## Korash

*THUNK* (jaw hit table)

Comments?

Yup, I GOTTA learn Sketch-Up!!!!!!!

Very nicely done  :Very Happy:  Repping!

----------


## Jaxilon

That's just coolness

----------


## Kier

Dude, that was sick!

----------


## Jacktannery

Green Pilgrim - this has got to be the future of dungeon maps. Would you consider doing a short tutorial on how you did that? I am dimly aware that google sketchup is free and easy to use, but haven't used it. I'd really appreciate a simple guide to how you did that for dummies like me to follow. Well done.

----------


## - Max -

awesome stuff!

----------


## Green-Pilgrim

> Green Pilgrim - this has got to be the future of dungeon maps. Would you consider doing a short tutorial on how you did that? I am dimly aware that google sketchup is free and easy to use, but haven't used it. I'd really appreciate a simple guide to how you did that for dummies like me to follow. Well done.


Your wish is granted. I've posted the tutorial here.

Enjoy.

-GP

----------


## Jacktannery

Thank you so much. I have downloaded Sketchup 8 (the free version, not the PRO version) and tried to follow the tutorial. I have the following problems:

1) I did steps 1-4 successfully! But step 5 threw me. I was not pulling the image; instead I was pulling the base image which was below it. It had the same effect at the time.

2) When I try to draw on the map (step 6), it draws the lines between the map-drawing and the rectangular extruded shape below it. This means that I am drawing the lines, but they are not visible. I can only see my lines when I 'hide' my map.

3) So I finally drew some freehand lines around a room, but this took many attempts and I had to go back and fix some errors, so the lines (although they all connect) do not make a shape. When I select a line, it only selects that particular line. When I select all the lines that make my room, so I can push it down, it won't let me. How do I combine all these individual line segments into one constant line that can define a face and allow me to pull and push?

I've tried to look up my questions on google but I was unable to make any headway; perhaps because my sketchup vocabulary is all wrong.

EDIT: I tried again and had the same issues. One more thing I did wrong: in step 4 you specify_ 'Make sure the bottom left point of the image lines up with the intersection of the three axis lines. When this happens the dot will turn yellow.'_ My dot turns green but it never turns yellow. Is this the source of my problem?

EDIT2: *WORKED IT OUT!!!!*
When you import your map (Step 4) make sure to click on 'Import as texture' on the right when you select the file. Otherwise it will import as an image, which you really don't want. This seems to fix most problems.

----------


## Green-Pilgrim

Jack, 

Can't wait to see what you did as your test project.

I am not sure why the dot didn't turn yellow for you. It's possible that I have an older version of Sketchup and it's just a weird little quirk between the two versions. Glad that you got that part figured out.

Thanks for the clarification on step 4. I'll edit the tutorial.  :Smile: 

Glad it worked out for you.
-GP

----------


## Green-Pilgrim

P.s.

I wonder if Dyson of the website where I found the two maps posts on here.

Anyone know?

-GP

----------


## Jacktannery

> Jack, 
> 
> Can't wait to see what you did as your test project.
> 
> I am not sure why the dot didn't turn yellow for you. It's possible that I have an older version of Sketchup and it's just a weird little quirk between the two versions. Glad that you got that part figured out.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification on step 4. I'll edit the tutorial. 
> 
> Glad it worked out for you.
> -GP


Ok I am finished - I 3D'd a map I had made a while ago of some catacombs. It worked really well I think. Now to work out how to make a cool video like you...

The dot did turn yellow once I had clicked 'import as texture' by the way.

----------


## Green-Pilgrim

oh wow!

I love the top detail. How did you do it? Was it a texture or did you play with it in photoshop / gimp?

Videos are easy. 

Just find whatever position you'd like to start off with (overhead shot or something) and click View/Animation/Add Scene.  Now move the map around until you find another position that you like and add another scene. 

I usually try and make a 'walk through' video. 

Once you're done click File/Export/Animation.

Good luck!

-GP

----------


## Jacktannery

Finally managed to make a video! (not a very good one).

----------


## anomiecoalition

what...no narration???  jk...awesome stuff

----------


## Jacktannery

Next time - maybe. Considering it took me an entire week to work out how to make a youtube account (who knew it could be so hard) and upload and then link a video, I'm pretty thrilled I even got this far.

----------


## Midgardsormr

> P.s.
> 
> I wonder if Dyson of the website where I found the two maps posts on here.
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> -GP


Yes, he is: View Profile: Dyson Logos - Cartographers' Guild

----------


## Green-Pilgrim

great video bud. 

Now admit it - how many of your old dungeon maps have you mentally sorted into the "could be a 3-D map" and "Will be a 3-D map"?  :Smile: 

Glad ya had fun with it.

-GP

----------


## foremost

That's really cool! The 3D map itself was interesting, but the walkthrough video you posted was incredible. I think I have sketch-up on my other computer, I will have to go check it out now.

----------


## Nellisir

I experimented with this a few years ago, creating blocks (10'x10' section of hallway, floor, doors, archways) that I could assemble into a dungeon.  Spent a few days on it, but wasn't fully satisfied with the results and haven't gone back to it.  Had some issues with dimensions that I couldn't resolve at the time, but I was likely too hung up on using the grid.

I think the file is on my older computer; it doesn't seem to be on this one.  I'll look for it.

----------


## Dyson Logos

> P.s.
> 
> I wonder if Dyson of the website where I found the two maps posts on here.
> 
> Anyone know?
> 
> -GP


I have an account here, but I don't post here anymore. Generally I stick to my blog, some posts to the Labyrinth Lord forums, the occasional promotional post on ENWorld and RPGnet and some chatter on G+.Just don't have the time ot spread myself over so many forums these days.

That said, I love this! I posted links to it in an article I posted yesterday to my blog. Great stuff!

----------


## Midgardsormr

> I experimented with this a few years ago, creating blocks (10'x10' section of hallway, floor, doors, archways) that I could assemble into a dungeon.


Hmmm that's a little like the workflow used in the Unity game engine. I wonder if it's possible to render a high-res image from there? I must give that a try some day.

----------


## Green-Pilgrim

So here's another of Dyson's dungeons but this time I added a second 'level' to incorporate the lower floor of his design.



The map, The River Cave, incorporated the basic process of expanding the map into a third dimension but also adding in a "sub-floor" with chambers that were below the main level of the dungeon. Two floors, I would guess, would be a limit on how much you could do with Sketchup and actually be able to show it in the style of the "3-D Dungeon" that we've been developing on here. Any more than two and I think you'd loose the design. 



Plotting out the various elevations was somewhat tricky so I had to experiment with things a little. In the above image (colors added with gimp) I started breaking down the map image by marking out the stairs so I could assume that each set of stairs was a drop in elevation (between 5 and 10 feet).



Additionally with this map I decided not to build up and cut out the doors but rather leave them as part of the artist's original design (which I keep as the surface layer). 



I've also attached the sketchup file to the post for those who want to see it and manipulate it and all that.

Enjoy!
-GP

river-cave.zip

----------


## Bush Troll

Downloaded free sketch up-----2 days later......need sleep.....ok i'm man and who reads instructions??? oh ya i was looking for them.....but damn the library....damn the it all......figure i would import and take apart like a motor. wife said hey look for tutorials...did you check sketch up site for tips. ugh me building town.....ugh me walking in this town......ugh wife.

awesome awesome......yup the future is here......and my drafting stuff will get dusty. yet to look at the tutorial.......but ugh me download

hey got any basic towns or castle walls ...tutors

ugh me sleep now

----------


## IanLiddle

Loving the 3d dungeons  :Smile:  never got the hang of Sketchup - may have to though  :Smile:

----------

